# Beets



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pulled a few beets today---they did good this year-------sb*


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

cant beet that


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good Skip.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

never been a fan of beets

but those cucumbers look tasty


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Pic reminds me of my younger days in Wyoming--- steam'in hot sugar beet tops smothered in butter for chow.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Pickled beets !


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like your garden has done well this year. I sure hope that mine will do close to that well next year.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll go with the pickled beets also.


----------

